# Acer External DVD Multi Drive not detected



## dzanel (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,

Could anyone help me why my new acer external dvd drive is not detected in my toshiba portege laptop? i bought this one coz my laptop dvd drive is not working but so upset when this one also is not detected. i tried in my dell netbook and it worked fine. could anyone tell me what could be the reason? 

truly appreciate your help.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Is it a portable model (no a/c adapter) which is powered from a USB port?
If yes, it could be insufficient power available, (even though your netbook runs it okay, the power issue varies on different laptops).

If that is the issue, you need to buy a _Mains-powered USB Hub_


----------



## dzanel (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, it is portable super multi drive. I dont think there is an issue with USB because it is detected but when i tried first, it showed installation unsuccessful...any idea for this?

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If it does have an optional power adapter, use it. If it has a double USB cable (Red and Black to increase power) plug both of those ends into the laptop. Do not plug it into a Docking Station, the device must be plugged directly into laptops USB ports (switch ports around, some may be stronger then others) Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc.* Right click the* devmgmt.msc *icon in your Search Results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Device Manager, with the device plugged in, do you see any devices with Yellow marks? Or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers, do you see an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall* it. Pull the USB cable out of the _computer end_ and restart the computer. Once you are back up, plug the device into a different USB port, you should get a new hardware wizard. If it fails try the steps again or do as *Pip* said and buy a _Powered _USB Hub.


----------

